# Can i implant my girlfriends egg inside me then go through AI? HELP PLEASE !!!!



## strace

Hi, me and my girlfriend are looking to extend our family. We would like to go down the avenue of having my girlfriends egg implanted in me then going through the artificial insemination process through a sperm donor.

We are wanting information on the egg implantation side of things i.e Costs involved, success rates etc...

We would love to hear from someone who has also possibly gone through the same process.

Any help/information/guidance would be greatly appreciated.

We look forward to hearing from you.

Many Thanks,

Strace x


----------



## motos

Sorry, Strace, but I'm pretty sure you can't do this. If you want to get pregnant with your girlfriend's egg, it would have to be by IVF. They need to collect the egg from the ovary, before it's released, so that they know where to find it - and as it's quite an invasive process, and timing is critical, they stimulate the ovaries using hormones so that they can increase the chance of success by getting more than one. If you want to have the resulting embryo implanted in you, you will also take some hormones to make sure that your cycle exactly matches your girlfriend's, and to maximise the chances of success of the implantation. Though as far as I know, the levels of hormones you would have to take as the receiver is much lower than the person giving the eggs.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think what you are describing is GIFT but this technique is much less successful than IVF and is not in vogue anymore- you may find a clinic willing to assist but I would have thought if your partner was going through the trauma of an ivf cycle ( I presume the costs are similar to that of ivf) then you might want to maximize your chances of success. You can have ivf with your partners embryos. Good luck
L x


----------



## nismat

You can carry a baby created from your partner's egg, but the way it works that the embryo is transferred to you, already fertilised with the donor sperm - you don't need to have AI after the egg (strictly it's an embryo at this stage) has been transferred to you.
There are lots of female couples who have taken this route successfully


----------



## Steph29

Hi I carried my partners eggs but they were fertalised before transfering to me, so could use your known donor but would have to be done this way.


----------



## alexia13

We will try to help you with our own experience in Barcelona. My girlfriend and I went to CEFER to undergo a treatment using bank sperm and for our pleasure they offer us the possibility to do a ROPA (Reception of Oocytes from Partner).

We accepted and now I am in the stimulation phase and in one week my eggs are going to be collected (and fertilised) and implanted in my girlfriend. It is a exciting time, I will keep you updated.

This technique can be done when you have a IVF treatment, UI doesn't works.

The website of the clinic is: www.institutocefer.com

Good luck 

Alexis

/links


----------



## alexia13

Good Morning every body,

I felt very sorry about the information that I provided in my previous email! I wasn't aware about the unsuitable use of it. I am going to keep in mind in the future. 

Sometimes trying to be helpful, the enthusiasm makes me rush too much. 

I will tell you how things go with my treatment.

Have a nice weekend!

Alexia


----------



## nismat

Alexia, if you're referring to the red "warning" at the bottom of your earlier message, that is just an automated thing that comes up whenever you put in a website link - regardless of what you're posting about. So if that's what you mean, there's nothing that you need to worry about!


----------



## Pinktink

I think the post was edited by the mods


----------



## nismat

Oh yes, I completely missed that!


----------



## wrighty2

Hi, I think you would have to have IVF as the egg needs to be fertilised before implantation. On the brighter side at least you are half way there then! Hope you find someone to help you, good luck xx


----------



## Mish3434

Pinktink, I've only added the disclaimer on Alexia13's post I haven't edited anything else??


Shelley x


----------



## alexia13

Dear Mismat, it took me a little bit to thank you for your  warmth.  

I am sure that Toby is making both of you very happy but you still care about the others, it is really nice. You  deserve the best.

I hope tomorrow every thing will go perfect, it's egg collection day!

Thanks too to the other members who informed about the volunteer's work. It is so nice to share such a delicate experience.  

Alexia


----------



## alexia13

Good morning,

As promised I will share with you my first egg collection which was Thursday morning. I felt a little scared but Dr Redondo was very gentle and professional and my fears wane. 

The results were good , 11 mature eggs were retrieved and at the end the number of embryos obtained was 7. 

We are thrilled and we are looking for Saturday, transfer's day! Lena, my girlfriend is getting anxious; I am trying to calm her down but I am not being very successful by now. She has called the doctor to have an appointment with her, I am pretty sure that Dr Redondo will tranquilize her. 

This afternoon we will have lunch at the beach, the sea should have a relaxing effect over us!

Alexia


----------



## alexia13

Good Afternoon,

I feel like typing a dairy of this incredible experience when I send a new post to you. 

Last Saturday the transfer was performed, finally Lena calmed down after talking to the doctor as I suggested to her. What a great relief to have a empathic professional who can talk directly to us!

Lena had transfered 2 embryos, eventhought we have considered the possibility of three, because our doctor advised us so. The clinic has an Embryoscope that offers the possibility to choose the very best embryos. ^Reiki^

Now we have to wait, it seems to be forever! Doctor Redondo volunteer to call her if Lena feels overwhelmed, it seems like I seems to be more relaxed than my girlfriend. I try to do my best but I am a bit nervous and afraid.

We hope wonderful news on Friday next week!

Alexia


----------



## alexia13

Dear friends,

Unfortunately a have very sad news, today Lena had a BFN.  We are desolated, we had so much expectaction in our hearts! 

But we are going to put ourselves together to reach our dream.

Lena will start right away with the preparation for the transfer with frozen embryos, we have three of them. They are the reason of our renovated strength.

Love,

Alexia


----------



## butterflies4ever

Sorry it wasn't better news Alexia  

Electra x


----------



## alexia13

Dear Electra,

You are very sweet, I appreciate so much your words. They confort me.

Congratulations for your future baby, I wish you the best.

Love 

Alexia


----------



## alexia13

Good Afternoon,

I have good news, this morning Lena's PT was positive.   Perfect result but we are cautious to avoid having too many expectactions.

I would like to inform you about the last events. After the BFN and the pain we suffered, everything passed very quickly. Only three days after Lena had the period and in week her womb was ready for the frozen transfer and  the two best embryos were implanted taking advantage of the embryoscope's application. 

We are looking for the scans date to have the reassurance of this great news. As always we will maintain informed.

Thanks for your nice support that we know it will be always.  All our love,

Alexia


----------



## motos

Fantastic news, congratulations!


----------



## butterflies4ever

Fabulous Alexia & DP       hope the next 8 moths goes smoothly  

Electra  x


----------



## alexia13

Thanks dear Electra and motos,

It is splendid to have you next to us! You have an enormous tenderheart, I don't know how to express our gratitude. 

A lot of love for you. 

Alexia


----------



## alexia13

Good Evening friends,  

I missed you and I've to send you a little post even thought Lena's scan is due tomorrow. We are again very concern because the PT value was only 80 UI. Our doctor was, as always, very understanding; she told us to be calm and just wait for the scan results.  

It's going to be a long night but we are trying our best.  

Love,

Alexia


----------



## lucky2010

good luck for the scan tomorrow xx


----------



## alexia13

Thanks Lucky, I hope some day we can have a baby as you do. Sweet dreams for you and Alexander.  

Alexia


----------



## butterflies4ever

Alexia & dp how many days after et did the betas show 80?
I   its good news tomorrow  

Electra x


----------



## alexia13

Good Evening Lucky, Electra and other friends,  

I would like to start with the results of the scan; one gestational sac without embryo. The news are not completely reassuring and we will have to wait for the next scan due next Thurday to know if everything is going correctly.

Answering to Electra the PT result, 80 UI, was Lena's first outcome. She hasn't repeated the test because the doctor said so.

We are going to do again our best to remain positive.  

Alexia


----------



## butterflies4ever

Have been thinking of you both today   
Great that they can see a sac, it maybe too early to see anything else as yet. How many wks are you? what date was ET?

 for a positive outcome    
Electra x


----------



## alexia13

Good Evening Electra,  

Thanks for being as always so caring, it is true that I am extremely anxious.  Lena's EC was on Tuesday 12th July and PT on Monday 25th. She is 4 weeks pregnant, I guess you are right; too early to see anything else.  

Love, 

Alexia


----------



## butterflies4ever

Hi ya  

yeah waaay too early hun x
I'm off to Vienna in a bit so will catch up when i get back  

Electra x


----------



## alexia13

Hi Electra,  

It looks like you are exultant and it isn't surprising. Expecting, a wonderful partner and Vienna!!    Enjoy every single moment. A lot of love for both (or should I say three) of you.    

Alexia


----------



## butterflies4ever

Hi Alexia, how you both doing, do you have a scan booked for in the wk?

Vienna was fab   DP loved it also.

Hope all is well  


Electra x


----------



## alexia13

Hello Electra, 

Lena and I very happy, we have seen the embryo's heart beat!   I understand that our delay announcing the good news is hard to believe and I feel even ashamed   but we were so insecure!!! Sorry Electra to be so stuburn and thanks for being so nice.  

Congratulations again   and take care  

Alexia


----------

